# Willis Tower vs. One World Trade Center



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

Which is taller. Discuss. Views. Go.

Personally, I stick with the notion that 1WTC is taller


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*If you don't make this into a Chicago vs. NYC, I'm fine with this.* Otherwise it might get closed soon.


I'm not in favor of counting "aesthetical" spires to a building's height.
Sometimes it's hard to tell what's a spire, but for Sears Tower and 1WTC it's not that hard.

So, I'd say, Sears is taller.


----------



## FlyFish (Feb 1, 2007)

Sears definetely. Looka t the diagram, Sears is taller! That hypo needle on top of WTC 1 is no more a spire than the twin sticks that are on top of Sears. Its just an antennae with a pretty cover on it. Sure, some outfit paid off some other official outfit to say it's a spire so that they could claim 1776 feet but c'mon, Petronus is a spire, Crysler is a spire, ESB has a spire. That thing on top of WTC1 is NOT a spire.

They need to measure these things to the roof or in the absence of that (Shanghai, Burj) to the height of the highest occupiable space.

Look at the lastest diagram over there. You have a case where you can go to the ob deck at Sears and look DOWN 60 or 70 feet to where the roof of a building that is officially 300 feet TALLER would be. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

The Sears is not only higher but also far more aesthetic.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

all rights to SSP and the illustrators










i love both buildings, but will go with Freedom Tower i think. i like Chicagos skyline more, but as a stand alone freedom tower looks nicer i think. but sears tower fits better to boxy chicago and freedom tower to the skyline of new york city


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

1 WTC. I say that because it is taller. How can you even debate that it isn't taller?

Just like Willis is taller than petronas. I'm a supporter of the actual height of a building regardless of what some people consider to be decorative or functional "spires".


----------



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

FlyFish said:


> Look at the lastest diagram over there. You have a case where you can go to the ob deck at Sears and look DOWN 60 or 70 feet to where the roof of a building that is officially 300 feet TALLER would be. That's ridiculous.


The highest usable floor on Willis is the ob. deck, at 1353 feet (412m). That's shorter then 1WTC's parapet, but only 18 feet taller then 1WTC's actual roof, which is 1335 feet (407m). 

Not trying to be smart or anything. Just clearing things up for people who know less about the buildings.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

ooh I have an answer everyone can agree on. 

1WTC is slightly taller to the tip and Sears is slightly taller to the roof. That's the correct answer.




ps. willis is theworst name ever


----------



## FlyFish (Feb 1, 2007)

azn_man12345 said:


> The highest usable floor on Willis is the ob. deck, at 1353 feet (412m). That's shorter then 1WTC's parapet, but only 18 feet taller then 1WTC's actual roof, which is 1335 feet (407m).
> 
> Not trying to be smart or anything. Just clearing things up for people who know less about the buildings.


Thanks for clearing that up, I obviously didn't do the math. Point remains though, you are still looking down to where the roof would be.


----------



## cityfox (May 26, 2011)

willis, of course...


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Definitely Willis is taller. It is complete nonsense to count thin and cheap metal sticks to a building's height, whether it's an antenna or a spire. A building is defined by the fact that, unlike a chimney or a mast, it is habitable. That's why in my opinion the ceiling of the top floor a.k.a. the roof is the true height of a building.

As to which I like more, definitely Willis. Willis is in my opinion the most beautiful structure ever built. 1WTC looks good but no where near as good as Willis :banana2:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

willis roof height is taller, 1wtc's spire is taller. and 1wtc's official height is taller. those three measurements exist, so there is no reason to discuss -.- when we have a diagram we see which point is higher etc, no need to say someone is wrong just because the person prefers another measurement


----------



## ExclusiveOne (May 22, 2010)

1WTC is taller by 36 feet, it just physically IS that much taller. It's not 325 feet taller or 83 feet shorter.

Yes I count antennas, they're very much visible (as are spires) and add to the building's height (as do spires), I can't mentally subtract an antenna yet keep a spire, it's ridiculous, it's all the same thing to me.

These 2 are roughly the same size anyways.


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

ExclusiveOne said:


> 1WTC is taller by 36 feet, it just physically IS that much taller. It's not 325 feet taller or 83 feet shorter.
> 
> Yes I count antennas, they're very much visible (as are spires) and add to the building's height (as do spires), I can't mentally subtract an antenna yet keep a spire, it's ridiculous, it's all the same thing to me.
> 
> These 2 are roughly the same size anyways.


Totally agree


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Kanto said:


> Definitely Willis is taller. It is complete nonsense to count thin and cheap metal sticks to a building's height, whether it's an antenna or a spire. A building is defined by the fact that, unlike a chimney or a mast, it is habitable. That's why in my opinion the ceiling of the top floor a.k.a. the roof is the true height of a building.
> 
> As to which I like more, definitely Willis. Willis is in my opinion the most beautiful structure ever built. 1WTC looks good but no where near as good as Willis :banana2:


Yes: habitable is the key; everything else is suspect. The ceiling of the highest inhabited floor is the most rational approach to measurement, since everything else can be monkeyed with without continuing commercial implications. Not the roof; the ceiling.


----------



## perruci (Aug 27, 2011)

Morning all... Just check what's news here.....
Iklan gratis tanpa daftar Iklan gratis Iklan baris Review gadgets Buy online


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Willis/Sears looks nicer...


----------



## WTCNewYork (Jun 9, 2011)

1 WTC is taller. The Sears Tower is a nice building, but the fact is that its shorter. I only wish they would put a Skydeck on 1 WTC :lol:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I dont consider the spires. So Willis is still USAs tallest.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Don't need to comment either way......just look and you can see which building is taller. Lucky people can't see them side by side you can tell them anything !


Uploaded with ImageShack.us via Maleig graphics and Someformofhuman


----------

